# Anthroview and Tales from the Neon Phoenix



## Summercat (Feb 13, 2012)

Heyas all -

Here to toot my own horn and such, to talk about Tales from the Neon Phoenix and Anthroview, my two magazines. I just got some renovations on the website done, and am now selling electronic copies of all the issues I currently have.

Hard copies will be dealt with later on, after I confirm the use of USPS. >_>

But anyhow, Anthroview is a general-audience fanzine, meant to review, have helpful articles, and short stories/serialized novellas. Tales from the Neon Phoenix is the adult version, but more heavy into stories than articles. 

If you've any questions, let me know - I'm still trying to get non-story content together for Anthroview Issue 2, deadline of April 9th.


----------

